# Bloodline question?



## oh2tahoe (Mar 26, 2009)

I got a dog from a co-worker of mine, paid 50 dollars for him and when i got him he was skin and bone. Well now he is pretty decent size and he looks larger and build wider and broader then other pitbulls I have been around. Just wandering what kinda of bloodline he may be. He stands with a broad stance also, meet Bam.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Without a pedigree you won't know for sure sorry but he's a great looking boy


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

As said above, you can not tell what bloodline a dog is with out is pedigree.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

they pretty much covered it.
nice looking doggy tho


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Pretty good lookin boy. Looks like something got him on the ear??


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's a good looking boy!Welcome to the forum!:woof:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

He looks a lot like the camelot dogs. he is a good looking dog but i wouldn't feed him anymore it looks he is starting to look chubby. What kind of exercise does he get?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Pitcrew said:


> Pretty good lookin boy. Looks like something got him on the ear??


I was thinking the same thing! 
David suggested camelot, and if he is he is the best looking camelot dog I have ever seen! lol I do not favor that bloodline they look a little too much like a french mastiff.
They is no way to know for sure without a pedigree and paperwork. Most dogs you buy like that are so scatter bred they have no real bloodline they come from anyway. On the other hand he is very handsome!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> He looks a lot like the camelot dogs. he is a good looking dog but i wouldn't feed him anymore it looks he is starting to look chubby. What kind of exercise does he get?


agreed.. are you sure he was skin and bones?? what a lot of people think that skinny is, is actually perfect size for the breed.., he looks pretty chubby to me


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

very nice looking boy  He has a great pitty smile


----------

